# そういう次第で、旅行にはいけません。



## kachibi

I know 次第で/ だ means "because" and it seems to be usually added at the end of "result" rather than the "cause" (even though it means "because"):

道が混んでいて遅れたという*次第です*。

My first question is: do native Japanese agree my statement above that it is added next to the result (I was late) instead of the cause (traffic) even though it means "because"? What is the reason, if yes?

My second question is:
そういう*次第で*、旅行にはいけません。

Can I say in this example, 次第で also means because, and it is used next to the "reason". Does that mean I can use 次第で/だ either next to the "reason" or "clause" on my wish?


----------



## Flaminius

One of the functions of 次第 is "because," but I am afraid it may limit your perspective to insist on that function.  In your first example, 次第 is an account of events sorted according to some order.  The noun is modified by the whole elements that precede it:
[道が混んでいて遅れた] という次第だ
, where という merely a device to govern the verb phrase for the noun.

You can apply this understanding to your second instance of 次第.  The speaker's account is more likely be ordered by motives of argumentation than by a simply timeline, but the general sense is common to both your examples.

Come to think of it, the Japanese 次第 is a hodgepodge of a few senses of the same in Chinese.  Some of the definitions I find interesting are: 情形;景况, 排比编次, 条理；头绪


----------



## kachibi

Thank you for the answer, @Flaminius

It would be great if you can make it more simple. It is a bit abstract for the part after "because".

So, 要するに, 次第 can mean:

1) Because. An example is: そういう次第で、旅行にはいけません。
2) *I do not understand this. And can you give an example.*


----------



## Flaminius

kachibi said:


> 2) *I do not understand this. And can you give an example.*


What is it that you don't understand?  If you are wondering what 次第 means in 道が混んでいて遅れたという次第です, I have already answered as simply as I could; an account of events sorted according to some order.


----------



## gengo

kachibi said:


> I know 次第で/ だ means "because" and it seems to be usually added at the end of "result" rather than the "cause" (even though it means "because"):
> 
> 道が混んでいて遅れたという*次第です*。



I don't see any meaning of "because" in 次第 there.  A rather literal translation would be "The situation is that I'm late because of heavy traffic."  In a more natural translation, "という次第です" probably wouldn't even be translated.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

道が混んでいて遅れた*という次第(状況）です。
It goes like this:* I was late because the traffic was heavy.
*The situation is like this:* I was late because the traffic was heavy.

(今義理の母が危篤状態でいつ急変するかわかりません。）
*そういう*（義母が危篤という）*次第（状況）で*、旅行にはいけません。
（My mother-in law is now in critical condition.）* 
It goes like that, so* I won't be able to participate in that trip.
*With that situation,* I won't be able to participate in that trip.


It might be helpful that you may think that *次第 *can mean *状況* (situation).
Is it clear?


----------



## kachibi

Thanks, well-explained!


----------



## kachibi

その件は私には無理だと思い、お断りした*次第だ*。

Can I say the above is:

"*The situation is:* since this was impossible to me, I rejected it." ?


----------



## gengo

kachibi said:


> その件は私には無理だと思い、お断りした*次第だ*。
> 
> Can I say the above is:
> 
> "*The situation is:* since this was impossible to me, I rejected it." ?



Literally, yes, although that translation doesn't sound very natural to me.  As I said above, in many cases, the 次第 part just wouldn't be translated at all into English.


----------

